# I'm hungry again. Is this normal?



## Crush (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm awaiting my TSH results (they won't test anything else) and am wondering if this sounds like I'm suffering from an active thyroid. I have already been diagnosed with panic attacks and anxiety 6 months ago but symptoms still persist.

can someone please tell me if this makes sense or is symptomatic of an active thyroid:

-I just ate dinner and I'm hungry.

In more detail. I've been getting palpitations after eating these last few days. I feel real full, then, I get up to bed and start to feel hungry again.

But tonight took the cake. I went to an expensive all you can eat sushi restaraunt. I was hungy all last night and all today. I started to eat the small sushi portions and then felt hot, palpitations, and STUFFED. After about eating half of what I normally would, I just couldn't eat anymore and was so stuffed.

Here I sit in my bed HUNGRY. I'm craving McDonalds cheeseburgers and chocolate shake.. oh yes and fries would be ncie too. I'm really cravin this.

Just 1.5 hours ago I was at an expensive all you can eat restaurant, felt sickly full.. full up to my neck, and now, I am honestly laying in bed right now on this laptop sitting here with physical hunger pains. I'm serious. I'm a mid sized dude with a healthy appetite. I can eat a whole large pizza from Domino's if I wanted.

Last time we went to this restaurant I was full for almost the whole next day and at 3 times the amount of food.

Does the palipitatinos while eating, and getting full quickly sound like something that you have gotten?

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You don't chew tobacco by any chance, do you? Just curious.

Are you particularly concerned with your weight?

When I get heart palps during hyper periods they tend to come early morn, at night or after eating but I don't get the full feeling you describe.


----------



## Crush (Feb 21, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> You don't chew tobacco by any chance, do you? Just curious.
> 
> Are you particularly concerned with your weight?
> 
> When I get heart palps during hyper periods they tend to come early morn, at night or after eating but I don't get the full feeling you describe.


No I quit smoking and don't chew tobacco.

I am concerned with my weight, but not overly so.

I get palpitations after I eat after dinner and the remainder of the night, if I wake up in a hot sweat, or if a shuffle or move around. For instance right now I am fine. But if i close the laptop and turn over in bed and adjust myself, I will get mild palpitations.

Darn I'm hungry right now. It could be that the restaurant put a lot of msg in some of the dishes and i got a 'sickly full' feeling very quickly from the msg and the old addage of 'an hour later you are hungry again' became true? That's always possible. And since I didn't eat a lot... well.. I really am hungry.

But I was hungry all last night and today.

Do you get visual disturbances and visual problems?

I should also mention, when I was discharged from my first ER visit, my heart rate was at 147 bpm. The Dr (seemed in her late 20's) said that it was because I was in the ER and nervous. She had no clue why I was getting chest pains and said 'I dont know'.

I'm asking because I was diagnosed with panic disorder after a second ER visit and literally he asked a printed out questionair of 10 questions over 10 mintues and diagnosed me. I haven't had anything else done to me (well they did chest xrays and things came out fine).

Again please sympathise with me regarding the communist healthcare system I'm stuck with. It's a whole different mentality here trust me. I'm left to trying to self diagnose. I know it sounds crazy that I'm trying to reach out to other people.

What tipped me off on the hyperthyroidism is when I read on another forum someone asking about heart rate after eating and 2 people saying that it sounded a lot like a thyroid problem.

My life is actually good and I dont have a lot to be worried or anxious about. So why after all these months am I still getting symptoms? Now I'm beginning to ponder if it really could be something else.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

There's no doubt your symptoms could be related to the thyroid. The problem is none of us are doctors so we can't diagnose anyone but we can offer some thoughts.

Any suggestions can only be ruled out with blood tests. It's absolutely the only way.

What you describe can be hyper or it can be anxiety or an adrenal tumor or a sugar problem or possibly something else and each of those have nearly identical symptoms so without blood tests there's no way to rule anything out.

I can't believe an ER doc let you walk out with a 140+ heart rate- that's insane. I am surprised they didn't give you a beta blocker or something to slow you down.

I wish I had more info for you but without tests it's impossible to figure out.

Can you pay cash to use something like healthcheckusa.com?


----------



## Crush (Feb 21, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> I wish I had more info for you but without tests it's impossible to figure out.
> 
> Can you pay cash to use something like healthcheckusa.com?


Thanks.

Healthcheckusa only deals in the US. The gov't here in Canada outlaws private companies so I dont have even the option of paying. North Korea and Cuba are the only other countries that have this system.

She waved her hands up and said 'I dont know' when I asked why I had chest pains.

Well it was anxiety for sure. I was having panic attacks and agoraphobia and had a couple months of hell (while on a waiting list to see a Dr). My EKG came out good and my blood results were described as 'excellent'. I took anti depressants and slowely things calmed down and got better and my heart rates back to normal. They aren't that bad these past months, but lately it's popping up again for no apparent reason. Not as heavy as before, but there a little bit so I'm now wondering if there are things I have not explored yet.

Actually it's funny because I think anxiety can mess with the thyroid and create these symptoms? I'm still fully willing to accept this as anxiety.

I hope that TSH test comes back ok and I can just call everything I've been having stress and anxiety.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Crush. I've just been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. I also experience what you're describing after eating. My heart would pound like crazy. I wonder if it is from my thyroid. Here's a list of all my symptoms.
Weight loss
rapid heart beat
anxiety
weakness( especially when standing)
brain fog
hot all the time!
Itchy skin
no menstrual cycle

Guess I'm kind of a textbook case, but about the heart pounding after eating, I'm curious if that is all part of it. 
About the self diagnosis, Im like that also. I basically told my doctor what I thought was wrong with me. Good luck with your findings!


----------

